# IELTS - Third times a charm



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi All

By grace of Allah and prayer of my family, I cleared IELTS on 3rd attempt.

L8, R8.5, W7, S7.5 Overall-8

Previous 2 attempts I scored reading 6.5 missing by only 05. This time I guess the following made difference in Reading

IELTS Practice Course, IELTS Sample Tests, IELTS Study :: Welcome to Scott's English Success!
Its 89 US$ for 2 months and 10 complete set of practice sets. This made one of the differences this time increasing the band from 6.5 to 8.5. It has excellent tests with explanations and tips. (price is reasonable too )

Highly recommended to those who are feeling difficulty in Reading section like me 

For writing Scotts English and IELTS Writing Blog – Model Task 1 and 2 responses Original IELTS writing resources provided by an IELTS instructor are the best. 

Last of all thanks to this forum and all its members who gave me encouragement and best of luck to all.

Having 65 points, I will check for state sponsorship NSW / VIC, otherwise would go for 175. 

Thanks All.


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

obelixous said:


> Congrats!


Hi obelixous- You have a VIC SS reject... 

a. may I know your occupation?
b. What reason did VIC give for the rejection?
c. Do you think the reason given was arbitrary or justified?
d. Did VIC take close to 4 months only to tell you that your application is rejected?


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

obelixous said:


> Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> By grace of Allah and prayer of my family, I cleared IELTS on 3rd attempt.
> 
> ...


Thanks for advising! And good luck!


----------



## varunsal (Aug 17, 2011)

mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> By grace of Allah and prayer of my family, I cleared IELTS on 3rd attempt.
> 
> ...


Wow congrats mimran.....

My friend is in same situation; previously was stuck in speaking; now both speaking and writing has 6.5 each; share some tips; thanks.

Cheers


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Wow congrats mimran.....
> 
> My friend is in same situation; previously was stuck in speaking; now both speaking and writing has 6.5 each; share some tips; thanks.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks Eleckter / Varunsal 

Had applied for Vic yesterday, but not sure whether I will get it as rejection rate for Vic is high. Probably will launch a parallel application to NSW as well. Lets see


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

varunsal said:


> Wow congrats mimran.....
> 
> My friend is in same situation; previously was stuck in speaking; now both speaking and writing has 6.5 each; share some tips; thanks.
> 
> Cheers



Hi Varunsal

Some tips for Writing / Speaking

1. Learn as many synonyms as you could
2. Rephrase the question using synonyms and avoid REPETITION

For example if there is a question
Some shops are open 24 hours a day. is it good or bad ?

First on the question paper write all the synonyms you could use for the question

24hours a day -> uninterrupted service, round the clock, throughout the year, continuous service and son on
Shops -> retail chains, super markets, outlets ...

3. Better to use the standard structure with the following
1. Introduction -> First paragraph and your postion
2. Counter argument -> 2nd paragraph -> Better to start with opposite of what you believe that is if you think its good that super markets are open 24 hours, provide counter arguments
3. Supporting paragraph -> Main paragraph where you support your postion
4. Conclusion -> Restate and conclude what you believe

More details you can find on ieltsielts website

Speaking

1.Use same approach for speaking. Enhance your vocabulary and synonyms
2.In the 2 minutes time, keep talking til the end, this would portray a good impression
3. Use linking words like however, on the other hand so on.

Hope this would help.


----------



## ausv (Jan 6, 2012)

mimran said:


> Hi Varunsal
> 
> Some tips for Writing / Speaking
> 
> ...




Congrats for the Score !!!! :clap2: and thanks for sharing the Tips


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

ausv said:


> Congrats for the Score !!!! :clap2: and thanks for sharing the Tips


Congrats!!! Thanks for sharing the links, too! I also found a neat application here:

www.ielts-higher.com

It has a nice user interface, simple. You can buy 8 practice tests (there are two diff. packs to choose from), or you can buy all 16 at a discounted price. For 8 tests, its 30 pounds (UK), so roughly $45 US. 

Will hopefully be taking the test again this weekend (if they reply back with my confirmation). So will see how well these practice materials help!


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*IELTS writing resource*

Congrats mimran!!!

For writing, I got a band 8 in writing with very limited preparation by simply following resources posted by Ryan T. Higginns. 

My vocabulary and grammar is ok but cohesion and coherence aspect is extremely important and Ryan's stuff focusses a lot on these. 

He has view videos on youtube, an ebook for task 2 writing and tons of samples on his blog. IELTS Writing Blog – Model Task 1 and 2 responses Original IELTS writing resources provided by an IELTS instructor


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks mbc and sraza.

Definitely Ryan approach is best on writing styles and structures. I also scored 7.5 last time in writing without much writing preparation.

mbc, good luck and best wishes for your upcoming test.


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

Third time is the lucky one for me too. Just got my results. R.9 W.8 L.8.5 S. 8.5. Very happy now.  let's hope it's all worth it. )


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

L8, R8.5, W7, S7.5 Overall-8
is great. I did it once, not so lucky 7.5 overall and will soon repeat it.
I somehow assume overall 8 meant 8 in all areas but average 8 is sufficient?
Can somebody confirm?


----------



## jgray (Feb 8, 2012)

ksss said:


> L8, R8.5, W7, S7.5 Overall-8
> is great. I did it once, not so lucky 7.5 overall and will soon repeat it.
> I somehow assume overall 8 meant 8 in all areas but average 8 is sufficient?
> Can somebody confirm?


If you need it for the maximum points. You need to get 8 in all four sections in one exam sitting. However, if you only need 10 points band 7 in all four sections is sufficient. Hope this helps to clarify. 

Good luck with your repeat.


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

L8, R8.5, W7, S7.5 Overall-8: 
would be 7 for immigration technically? I will need band 8, i guess..


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

mimran said:


> Thanks mbc and sraza.
> 
> Definitely Ryan approach is best on writing styles and structures. I also scored 7.5 last time in writing without much writing preparation.
> 
> mbc, good luck and best wishes for your upcoming test.


mbc, did you get your revised result yet?


----------



## mbc71 (Dec 30, 2011)

sraza said:


> mbc, did you get your revised result yet?


No, not yet - its been 4 weeks since I asked for the re-mark, they said it would take 6-8 weeks. 

I am signed up to take it again on 21 April. Have been practicing in the meantime.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## agha (May 5, 2011)

*Congrates*



mimran said:


> Hi All
> 
> By grace of Allah and prayer of my family, I cleared IELTS on 3rd attempt.
> 
> ...



Assalam o Alaikum Imran,

First of all many many congrates for achieving required band. I have also problem in reading, I never achieved 7 in my last several attemps, I like to know how did you cover your this part? 

Your tips shall be appreciated and looking forward...


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

agha said:


> Assalam o Alaikum Imran,
> 
> First of all many many congrates for achieving required band. I have also problem in reading, I never achieved 7 in my last several attemps, I like to know how did you cover your this part?
> 
> Your tips shall be appreciated and looking forward...



Walaikum Assalam Agha

Thanks for your wishes. I admit Reading was very tough for me as well. I suggest you to check Scotts English website. This site have some recorded lectures and practice test with explanation. If you have tried everything else and stil feeling difficulty in Reading, then its the best option (it worked for me). 

Some overall approach I took this time for Reading test

1.Completed the first 2 sections quickly and ensure that I have ample time to deal with Section3 as it is normally the toughest. 

2.Quickly reviewing the questions and then going through the text also help.

3.Double checking the answers as I go along, as in the end there is no time left for rechecking your answers.

4.Go through the practice tests available on the net and make sure you analyze why you have selected the wrong answer.

And last but not least, concentration is important. Good luck. Thanks to let me know if you need any further help


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

jgray said:


> Third time is the lucky one for me too. Just got my results. R.9 W.8 L.8.5 S. 8.5. Very happy now.  let's hope it's all worth it. )


Congrats to you as well. I guess I missed your post


----------



## agha (May 5, 2011)

mimran said:


> Walaikum Assalam Agha
> 
> Thanks for your wishes. I admit Reading was very tough for me as well. I suggest you to check Scotts English website. This site have some recorded lectures and practice test with explanation. If you have tried everything else and stil feeling difficulty in Reading, then its the best option (it worked for me).
> 
> ...


Imran:

Thank you very much indeed and appreciate your reply with useful tips.

I just need little more support if you could so. Do you have any reading soft stuff for general training that you feel is the right practice test for ielts preparation.

Many thanks


----------



## rajlaxman2000 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Use Full Free Downloadable materials*

Hi All,


I am also appearing for IELTS on Mar-31, 
I found some use materials from the internet it contains loads of free practice tests from Cambridge. 

Please look for the link below :::

Cambridge IELTS Collection (1-7)

Hope u all like this.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

agha said:


> Imran:
> 
> Thank you very much indeed and appreciate your reply with useful tips.
> 
> ...


Hello Agha

I will PM you some materials today


----------



## agha (May 5, 2011)

*Many Thanks*



mimran said:


> Hello Agha
> 
> I will PM you some materials today


Hello Imran,

Thank you so much for providing some stuff. I'll be waiting for your PM.


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

mimran said:


> Hello Agha
> 
> I will PM you some materials today


Buddy, why don't you post them right here? There might be many more people out there who could be benefited from your post.


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

saydur said:


> Buddy, why don't you post them right here? There might be many more people out there who could be benefited from your post.



Good point saydur. 

Here you go. Sites for practice and tips. Hope it helps


Ielts Reading Tutorials
Study English IELTS Preparation Mega Pack Free Downloads - LinxDown.eu
IELTS Reading Video Tutorial
IELTS Reading Practice test
http://www.canadavisa.com/ielts/free...ice-tests.html
IELTS Exam Preparation
Speed Reading Techniques - Free Lessons
IELTS reading tests


----------

